# I'm famous! (An article about my display)



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

http://www.nj.com/shopping/index.ssf/2009/10/halloween_decor_an_insiders_gu.html

The title of this thread should actually be "I'm sort of famous in NJ amongst the few people who actually read this fairly obscure website". Still though, it's pretty cool. She makes my display sound way cooler than it actually is.

_______________________________
http://www.hauntstyle.com


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

No fair. Mom always liked you best. LOL 

That is awesome! Congrates. The only way I can get in the paper is if I died. LOL


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Congrats....nice article.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great article!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great article. You should be very proud. Halloween is a lot of work for those of us who really enjoy it and it's nice to be noticed and admired. "Martha Stewart of the Dark Arts"...I love that!


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Awesome! Congratulations!
We are getting our own dose of that in our local Paper, so we know the feeling over here.
Hugs, hon!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrates, Halloween can use more articles like that one.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congratulations, that is a great article about your home haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Congrats, cb! It's a great article.


----------



## Joe4x4 (Oct 30, 2007)

Nice story , nice display . evil NJ resident you. lol

Joe4x4


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Way to go. Nicely written. My mother has been trying to get the local news to come out to my house for 4 yrs. Apparently they are happy enough to just take a few pics of local blow up decorations. I am glad to see a true haunter get some attention.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Congrats CB. Very nice article. Your yard looks very cool!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats! That's a really nice article!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great article. It's nice to get some good PR.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DeathTouch said:


> No fair. Mom always liked you best. LOL
> 
> That is awesome! Congrates. The only way I can get in the paper is if I died. LOL


Not true! Remember that incident with your cousin and that cow and how he dared you to....

yet I digress. Congrats on the mention!


----------

